# Kidding thread for Lamancha acres: Update!!!



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 7, 2013)

Addie  is 5 weeks away and is due on Feb 17 






This picture is her about a month ago, she is alot larger now. In 2012 Addie had twins buck and doe, both retained! For 2013 she was bred to champ and 1 doe kid will be retained.

Miley is due on Feb 10




Miley was a dry yearling last year getting multiple reserve champions and 3 grand! She was bred to Alex this year and all doe kids will be retained into the herd

Lacy is due Feb 28 




Lacy had twins, a doe and a buck in 2012, she has been bred to a registered nubian named ned, and all doe kids will be retained they wll definalty help our milk lines.

Jasmine is due on March 2




Jaz is another beautiful doe who kidded with twin does in 2012, she is bred to Champ for 2013

Sugar is due march 3




Sugars kids are fanominal. In 2012 she had twin does, for 2013 She was bred to Alex.

Chloe is looking very big and i think is due around the same time as addie




Chloe has been bred to champ for 2013, possibly retaining 1 doe 

Izzie is due prob in march 




This is Izzie a day before she went in with the buck, so its not very recent. In 2012 she kidded with twin does. For 2013 she has been bred to Alex (Addies 2012 son)


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 7, 2013)

Picture didn't work.


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 7, 2013)

Yay pics work! we are very excited for this year as we are going to retain alot of babies (hopefully, were hoping for pink)


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 8, 2013)

What a lovely herd. Izzie has some striking markings! Busy spring ahead


----------



## madcow (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful goats!  Real lookers!  Looks at all the ribbons! WOW!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 8, 2013)

Lamancha Acres 123 said:
			
		

> Yay pics work! we are very excited for this year as we are going to retain alot of babies (hopefully, were hoping for pink)


We'll be watching. Lovely LaManchas! 

I'm curious if you have a photo of the buck bred to Izzy? Our LaMancha has very similar color/markings (black with tan and white markings) and we have a few months to decide between a few bucks to breed her with.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 8, 2013)

They are all so pretty!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 8, 2013)

Lamanchas...    

I love your pics. I have been wondering when my girl can be bred. I was thinking she's too small. Your pics are great and are very helpful! Sugar and Izzie look larger than the others in the pics... are they? Trying to gauge for my Millie. 
Miley is really cute!  Do you have a favorite????


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 8, 2013)

Fullhousefarm said:
			
		

> Lamancha Acres 123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the comments every one!! Fullhouse This is the buck she was bred to. We are very excited because he is very uphill, tall and long. Also will improve her udder so we are excited.


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 8, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Lamanchas...
> 
> I love your pics. I have been wondering when my girl can be bred. I was thinking she's too small. Your pics are great and are very helpful! Sugar and Izzie look larger than the others in the pics... are they? Trying to gauge for my Millie.
> Miley is really cute!  Do you have a favorite????


Sugar is the oldest almost 4 all of the other were 2 yr olds in the pics and Miley was a young yearling. I have to Ammit i love them all but Chloe and lacy aremy favs because chloe was the last doe kid from my origional doe that passed and Lacy when we were looking at her and a few others she almost jumped over the fencing and was just jumping for love, she was love at sight!!!!


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 8, 2013)

We will  be doing ultrasounds on a few on friday so ill post more pics them


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 9, 2013)

Lamancha Acres 123 said:
			
		

> Fullhousefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 9, 2013)

Good luck on your ultrasounds.


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 9, 2013)

Girls are starting to get big!!!!!






Izzie





Chloe





Sugar





Miley





Addie





Jasmine

I really dont htink Lacy was bred at the breeders place, if she is i thinl that the kid is a single. But i guss well see on Friday!!!!


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 9, 2013)

they look cute in the shirts. Looks like they raided your closet.


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 9, 2013)

They pretty much did!! We lost a baby in 50 degree weather to pnemonia so we went to the thrift store and bought a bunch of sweashirts and then looked in the closets for some old ones! We cant afford to loose any more goats.


----------



## madcow (Jan 9, 2013)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> they look cute in the shirts. Looks like they raided your closet.


Really funny! 

My husband says that the signs in stores that say "kids department" don't mean they are  for goats!  He's so funny, but he knows me too well.  What other kind of kids are there? LOL!


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 11, 2013)

So proud of my girls, just finished the ultrasounds. All confirmed prego even the 2 that i didnt think were. The vet said that he thinks that theres probably 2 in lacy(witch is good because those kids will be ..... Elf ears!!!) Heres a picture of Izzie. I wasnt abe to get pics of the rest becuase it went so fast. Ohhh well relly thinking pink now!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't worry, I won't tell them you said they were getting fat.....


----------



## madcow (Jan 12, 2013)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I won't tell them you said they were getting fat.....


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 30, 2013)

Babies are coming soon, miley is due in about 10 days! 

Speeking abut babies we brought home a week old nubian doeling who is now named spritz. She is the wildess little thing and jumps out of everything. Shes now sleeping in a dog crate.


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Miley Kidded on the 10th with a single doeling. Great way to start off the season, lets think more pink! Since the mommas name is Miley were naming the baby Magic.


----------



## madcow (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh beautiful baby!


----------



## 2goats8kids (Feb 12, 2013)

WHAT a little cutie! She's adorable


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 12, 2013)

Daaawee!!! I LOVE lamanchas!!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 13, 2013)

So, so cute!


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey, hey, lookin' good.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2013)

Another silly Lamancha has entered the world!    

Lamanchas...just something about these silly naughty lovable goats!  Glad you got a doe!


----------



## G6momma (Feb 13, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 13, 2013)

I LOVE LaMancha babies.  Is she wearing a color or does she have black coloring around her neck?


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Feb 13, 2013)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I LOVE LaMancha babies.  Is she wearing a color or does she have black coloring around her neck?


She has a collar on! The baby is absoulty precious. Shell come boucing up to you and momma is amazing. Miley lets her baby nurse when ever she wants (witch is pretty much when she wakes up frm under the heat lamp.) And she is sooo preotective of her. Wont let any of the dogs near her pen. 

Now were waiting fr Chloe, Addie and Izzie to kid. Addie is due on sunday for sure, and Chloes ligs are softenening and her udder is looking excelent. Were really thinking pink as we have some big orders to fill. We have 2 doe kids going past LA, and then were shipping a doe kid to louisiana.


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow havnt been on here in so long..........

Our kidding season ended with a huge buck year 

Miley - 1d (was named Magic)
Addie - 1b/1d(her kids were names Asher and Ariel)
Izzie - 1b/1d (Kids were named willy and willow)
Chloe - 1b/1d (Kids were named Theodore and Elli)
Jaz - 2b(They were named Chompers and Xavier)
Lacy - 2b(They were named Ted and Ned)
Sugar - 1d/2b(The girl was named Lilly, and the other 2 were named Sampson and sammy)

We lost Mileys little girl to puemonia and Sugars little girl was really weak. Chloe also came down with engorged teats and they become black and crusty She was given Prevail and a bunch of other antibiotics and is doing very good now..... She will be retired at 2 yrs becasue of the teat problem. They back to being normal colorig ect. but the one that look really really bad is tinyer and skinnier than the other teat so shes in the process of being dried up and retired. She will live the rest of her life with the others in the pasture Chloe also had a tough time getting the boy out. (took us almost an hour and we literally had to pull the big guy) One of his feet were forward and one was all the way behinde him. We tried to get the other foot but we coulnt feel it. We thought we broke his neck by the time he came out, but within 5 minuets hes standing looking at us like like happened???? lol

Our total count was 9 boys and 5 girls (minus the 2 thats died left us with 3 girls)  We are keeping Addies little girl and Chloes litle girl. And we have a few4h kids that are taking Addies boy/Chloes boy (havnt decided on these 2 yet), Izzies boy, Izzies girl and one of the yearlings. We are also taking the other 7 boys to the sale in May so if anyone wants a nice little buck let us know (Were in California)


----------

